# Good Setup? (Pics)



## R.W. (Nov 19, 2007)

Heres my setup for my G. rosea, Zoey. Good?
Btw, I know a ventral shot would be better, but does "she" look like a female to anyone?

P.S. The...cough...tarantula waste products on the glass have since been removed.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 19, 2007)

Your setup is perfect :clap: , enjoy your pet rock. 

Might want to add a bit more substrate, but I have similar setups and they work just fine. The reason for adding more substrate would be to lessen a fall should she want to climb preventing a possible injury.


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks Great!  Good job!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Nov 19, 2007)

Seconding that you should get some more substrate. Ideally, the distance from dirt to ceiling should about equal the spider's legspan. Climbing is not a safe passtime for terrestrial tarantulas.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 19, 2007)

It looks nice, if you want to take a picture the ventral then that would be fun.  I want to get some practice.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 19, 2007)

No ventral needed that's a girl.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 19, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> No ventral needed that's a girl.


how can you tell?


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 19, 2007)

come on ryan, share some knowledge here.  i want to know how you can tell that it's a female


----------



## GOMER113 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm guessing he can tell it's a girl by the fat abdomen... and I thought my girl was fat!


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 19, 2007)

GOMER113 said:


> I'm guessing he can tell it's a girl by the fat abdomen... and I thought my girl was fat!


if you want to keep on holding her, i suggest you keep it down :}


----------



## ahas (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice and simple.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 19, 2007)

KyuZo said:


> how can you tell?


Because of its size/build.

-Sean


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 19, 2007)

KyuZo said:


> how can you tell?


When you see enough T's you start to be able to see differences between sexes. Male Rosea don't get that bulky, and their abdomens are not shaped like that. Males have a tear drop type formation to their abdomen and don't get chunky. The legs and carapace size are thick to and that is not male like. 

I am sure there will be someone that gets on here and says that can have an error rate, but if that Rosea hooks out I'll GIVE a female to the owner.


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 19, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> When you see enough T's you start to be able to see differences between sexes. Male Rosea don't get that bulky, and their abdomens are not shaped like that. Males have a tear drop type formation to their abdomen and don't get chunky. The legs and carapace size are thick to and that is not male like.
> 
> I am sure there will be someone that gets on here and says that can have an error rate, but if that Rosea hooks out I'll GIVE a female to the owner.


Wow... Now that's putting your word on the line!  Good for you, Ryan.  There aren't many folks that brave anymore.  LOL.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 19, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Your setup is perfect :clap: , enjoy your pet rock.
> 
> Might want to add a bit more substrate, but I have similar setups and they work just fine. The reason for adding more substrate would be to lessen a fall should she want to climb preventing a possible injury.


but, G. rosea dont move enough to climb lol


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Nov 19, 2007)

"Wow... Now that's putting your word on the line! Good for you, Ryan. There aren't many folks that brave anymore. LOL.".. shoot.. I don't really think he was putting himself on the line if that picture is actually of the spider in question.. I have only been in the hobby less than a couple of years and I'd give them my two females and 150 babies that I bred myself if that were to be a male.. once you know the basics, sexing a tarantula like that is as clear as night and day ;P ;P


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok ok, now using all the knowledge that i just gained and learned.  I am going to say that it is a FEMALE!!! wait did anyone said that before me??? 
well IF i m wrong, I am going to give you all the female Chilean rose hairs that i have, ONLY if I have any ;P.


----------



## _Lange (Nov 19, 2007)

about the vertical distance...my g. rosea has gotten her self into some sticky situations, and fallen. But she learned her lesson, and has yet to climb the side of the tank again.


----------



## R.W. (Nov 19, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> When you see enough T's you start to be able to see differences between sexes. Male Rosea don't get that bulky, and their abdomens are not shaped like that. Males have a tear drop type formation to their abdomen and don't get chunky. The legs and carapace size are thick to and that is not male like.
> 
> I am sure there will be someone that gets on here and says that can have an error rate, but if that Rosea hooks out I'll GIVE a female to the owner.


I'll hold you to it!


----------



## R.W. (Nov 19, 2007)

ParabuthusKing said:


> "Wow... Now that's putting your word on the line! Good for you, Ryan. There aren't many folks that brave anymore. LOL.".. shoot.. I don't really think he was putting himself on the line if that picture is actually of the spider in question.. I have only been in the hobby less than a couple of years and I'd give them my two females and 150 babies that I bred myself if that were to be a male.. once you know the basics, sexing a tarantula like that is as clear as night and day ;P ;P


You too!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't go getting a immature male now and saying it "hooked out" just to get a female out of me.


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Nov 19, 2007)

Ryan, 

That would definately be a punch below the belt. Would anybody do that?
Shame, Shame, Shame!

Fredster
Not as lean or mean, 
Still US Marine!!


----------



## Aarantula (Nov 20, 2007)

*Wow!!!*

Seems like people are just giving away tarantulas in here!!!  
Count me in, who wants to send me a free one!?!?!?


----------

